# Where to buy 25# beans and rice



## Heartspringgyps (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm fairly new to prepping and want to know where the best place to puchase large quantities of things are. Is Costco a good place. I don't think I've seen large bags of beans at my local Walmart.

thanks
Steph


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

If you live in the upper Midwest, you can often find these at Hy-Vee, and if you don't but you live in an area with a sizable Hispanic population, you can find large bags of beans there, and rice at Asian groceries.

In other words, they are available at regular chain groceries.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Walmart around here, but I think that depends on the area of the country you live in. We have a large Hispanic population so pinto beans and rice are readily available in large bags at just about any grocery store. Sams and Costco would also be good in any area of the country.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Depends on where you live as to the best place. Some places to check are:
- Restaurant supply houses. Some don't sell to the general public, so call first.
- Warehouse stores. Not all of them carry beans in large bags, but most will carry rice.
- Ethnic markets, ie Hispanic or Asian grocery stores.
- Co-ops, health food stores. Some carry whole grains and legumes in large bags. The price can range wildly; some have great prices, some not so great. 
- See where the nearest LDS cannery is and see if it's open to non-Mormons.
- If you live in an area with Amish or Mennonites, you might find the stuff in one of their stores. 

Around here, every grocery store carries 20-lb bags of rice, but it's almost impossible to find any type of beans in anything bigger than a 1-lb bag. 

Good luck.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Both of our two groceries stores carry 20 and 25 lb bags of beans and rice. They always have. Now if you want a 25lb bag of black or red beans, or black or red rice (it is tasty!) you'd have to probably order it. Specialty grains are usually only found in one pound bags.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

LDS Home Storage Center aka The Cannery if they have one in your area

Website to find the location closest to you:
http://www.providentliving.org/location/map/0,12566,2026-1-4,00.html

Anyone can put in a bulk order for pickup- non canned. If you want it canned or pouched, then you will need to check with the location for the guidelines. I am not LDS, but have a close friend who is. If you know someone who is LDS, they can even check out the canning equipment for you to can at home. #10 cans- not jars  Just for clarification.

If you call, they can give you an updated price list. The one on the website has not been updated yet. http://www.providentliving.org/content/display/0,11666,8133-1-4352-1,00.html
You can check it over to get a general idea of things they carry. I have found that the dry powder milk is cheaper than any where else. Other items can vary depending on sales and suppliers.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Walmart or Costco seems to work for us.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Our Walmart doesn't sell wheat berries, but they do sell 10 lb. bags of rice and beans. Your profile doesn't say where you are, but I found wheat berries at a Walmart in Ohio. I'm in NC, and our Costco sells 25 lb bags of rice, flour and sugar but not beans or wheat berries. If money isn't a big issue, you can get "Superpails" of rice, beans, oatmeal, lentils, sugar, wheat berries, etc. at BePrepared.com. If you get 200 lbs of them, you get cheap shipping. The pails are sealed for long term storage - O2 absorbers and mylar bags. I have some of those that I don't open or use, and I buy what I can find locally for daily use.

Those of us who have been doing this for a while are always on the lookout for new places, free shipping or low prices. Once in a while you stumble upon something that's a good deal, but that's harder and harder to find.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

We buy organic so our sources are a little harder to find. I get black beans, quinoa and brown rice in 25# bags at Whole Foods. I have to travel about 70 miles to get to one but we make it a family trip and make it a fun day in the city. My wheat berries come from a local organic farm and I buy 50# at a time. 

There isn't a Cosco near us and I've never been in one. My sister buys a lot of their organic items in bulk and tells me that it's good quality and a good price.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

If you have a Sam's club in your area you can get them there... it does cost to be a member though...


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

We are lucky enough to have multiple Amish / Mennonite stores in the area. They all have 25 and 50# bags of rice, beans, wheat berries, sugar, oatmeal and flour at very reasonable prices.


----------



## boiledfrog (Jun 2, 2011)

Watch the prices at our Walmart the one pound bags are less per pound than the twenty pound!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Yes you do have to watch prices at both Walmart and Costco. Costco isn't always cheaper. Lots of Walmarts are starting to carry stuff from Augason Farms for long term storage. I can get bucket of wheat berries packed for long term storage for less than $13.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been noticing that the prices at Walmart are often higher than the Woodman's store where I usually shop. 

You can check to see if any friends are members of Sam's and see if they mind if you tag along sometime. Check the prices and see if you are saving money. Some things are cheaper, and somethings aren't. If you find what you are looking for at a good price, maybe you can buy through your friend and share the membership.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Beleive it or not, the Family Dollar here in my neck of the woods has the best prices on beans (pinto) and white rice. Best prices I have found anywhere! Someone on this board actually turned me on to that idea. Not sure who. Definately worth checking out.

It doesnt come in big bags - probably 5 pound bags. But I freeze for a couple days, then put in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

check out bobsredmill.com. you can ask for a catolog or order on line.


----------

